# Ποντοπόρος - Οceangoing > Ποντοπόρος - Οceangoing > Ναυτικά ατυχήματα πλοίων της ποντοπόρου >  Σύγκρουση φορτηγών πλοίων στα στενά της Σιγκαπούρης

## Apostolos

Ενα ατύχημα που βιντεοσκοπήθηκε καρέ καρέ έγινε στα στενά της Συγκαπούρης. Θα προσπαθήσω να βρώ περισσότερες πληροφορίες για να το συζητήσουμε! Φάνηκε οτι έγιναν μεγάλες παραβιάσεις των κανονισμών ΔΚΑΣ και απο τα 2 πλοία...

----------


## Express Pigasos

Ομως αυτο που κανει το μικροτερο πλοιο δεν παραειναι τρελο? Δεν ξερω το ΔΚΑΣ αλλα αυτο ειναι ..απεριγραπτο που συνεβη!

----------


## roussosf

Από το video δεν μπορούμε να βγάλουμε συμπεράσματα
δεν ξέρουμε τις ταχύτητες τους ούτε τις πορείες τους
το μικρό προσπερνούσε ? 
έτσι όπως δείχνει το video λογικά το μεγάλο έπρεπε να δώσει προτεραιότητα 
αλλά όλα είναι ικασίες

----------


## Apostolos

Θεωρώ ότι το μικρότερο είχε έρθει σιγά σιγά αριστερά ενώ το μεγαλύτερο προσπερνούσε. Αυτο για τον κανόνα καταυθάνων και καταυθανόμενο δέν επιτρέπεται. Φυσικά και το μεγάλο έχει τρομερή ευθύνη καθ ότι έφθασε πολύ κοντα κατα την προσπέραση, εξέπεμψε το σημα αμφιβολίας σε ελάχιστη απόσταση, και δέν εκτέλεσε κανένα χειρισμό τελευταίας στιγμής. Οταν πλέον το πήρα απο κάτω φάνηκε να κάνει ανάποδα. Στην υπόθεση παίζει και ένα αλλο φορτηγό το οποίο αντίπλεε και δέν μπόρεσα να καταλαβω αν διεσταυρωνε πορείες. Φυσικά το μεγαλύτερο μερίδιο κατ εμέ θα πάρει ο μικρός ο οποίος έκανε αριστερα με αποτέλεσμα να γίνει η σύγκρουση. Φυσικά σε τέτοιες περιπτώσεις παίζει ρόλο και ο νόμος Bernulli και το interaction μετεξύ των πλόιων αφού πιθανών το μικρό να έβαλε αριστερά τιμόνι γιατι υπήρχε ελληλεπίδραση μεταξύ της πρύμης του και της πλώρης του άλλου. Γεγονός ειναι οτι τόσο κοντινές αποστάσεις ειναι απαγορευτικές καθώς και η πυκνότητα της κυκλοφορίας στα στενά ειναι τρομερή. Προσωπικά όταν πέργαγα τα εκει σημεία θεώρησα οτι το VTS δέν έχει την ικανότητα να βοηθήσει τυχόν τέτοιες καταστάσεις καθ οτι ο όγκος των πλοίων είναι τεράστιος και οι αλλαγές των καταστάσεων μεγάλες. Εδώ δίχνει η ικανότητα και η ποιότητα των Αξιωματικών της Γέφυρας κατα πόσο μπορεί να ανταπεξέλθει σε τέτοιες προκλήσεις

----------


## mastrokostas

Αν αυτό γινόταν στα στενά της Μάγχης, όλοι η βάρδια της γέφυρας και των δυο βαποριών , ακόμη στην Αγγλία θα ήταν ! Είναι αυτά τα στενά πάντως εκεί κάτω, κίνδυνος θάνατος !

----------


## Eng

Είναι απίστευτο . Όχι όμως οτι δεν είναι και συχνό φαινόμενο εκει στη Σιγκαπούρη  Δειτε βεβαια και την αποσταση που ειχε το πλοιο που εκανε τη λήψη ως προς τα αλλα δυο. Επισης το μεγαλο, καθυστέρησε πάρα πολυ στο να γνωστοποιήσει τη θεση του οπως και το να κανει καποια κινηση αποφυγης. Σιγουρα σε τετοιες μικρες αποστασεις η αλληλεπιδραση που υφισταται το ενα πλοιο απο τη ροη του προπορευομενου ειναι πολυ μεγαλη. Ξερω γω ρε παιδια τι να πω... Τοσο "στον αυτοματο"????

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Θα σταθώ σε αυτό που είπε ο Απόστολος ότι μπορεί να έπαιξε ρόλο η υδροδυναμική αλληλεπίδραση (interaction) αφού το μπαλκ κάριερ (το μεγάλο) έπλεε πολύ κοντά και "τράβηξε" την πλώρη του άλλου. Έχουν γίνει πολλές συγκρούσεις από αυτό το λόγο, όποιος θέλει να δει περισσότερα στο συνημμένο αρχείο.

Επίσης δεν ξέρουμε αν το γκαζάδικο (αν διέκρινα καλά) που φαίνεται για λίγο και ακούγεται να σφυρά διασταυρώνει τις πορείες ή έχει αντίθετη πορεία.

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Μια που το βίντεο στο πρώτο μήνυμα δεν παίζει πια ας το δούμε από άλλη πηγή

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Και μια επεξεργασία που κάνει ζουμ στα δυο βαπόρια

----------


## lostromos

Βίντεο, στο in.gr

http://news.in.gr/perierga/article/?aid=1231238115

Καλά, στον "αυτόματο" πάει το μεγάλο?

----------


## fredy13

> Βίντεο, στο in.gr
> 
> http://news.in.gr/perierga/article/?aid=1231238115
> 
> Καλά, στον "αυτόματο" πάει το μεγάλο?


"Σε ένα πρωτοφανές για τα ναυτιλιακά χρονικά ατύχημα"... ασχολιαστος για μια ακομη φορα ο δημοσιοκαφρος... παντως το βιντεο ειναι οντως εντυπωσιακο!

----------


## Παναγιώτης

ΚΑλά στα περισσότερα ελληνικά μέσα ενημέρωσης αναφέρεται ότι οι δύο καπετάναίοι έκαναν κόντρα... Ό,τι νά 'ναι!. Ας δούμε και τα ονόματα των βαποριών:
SINGAPORE: A  Vietnamese-registered cargo vessel damaged one of its hatches after it  collided with another vessel in the waters off Singapore on Saturday.

The Maritime and Port Authority (MPA) of Singapore said the collision occurred about 3.4 kilometres south of Sisters Islands.

MPA said there was no oil spill or injury to crew members. Traffic in the Singapore Strait was also not affected.

A  YouTube video showed the collision between the Vietnamese-registered  cargo vessel "MV Thuan My" and a Marshall Islands-registered bulk  carrier "MV Beks Halil".

Following the damage, the Vietnamese ship was shifted to the Raffles Reserved Anchorage for repairs.

The bulk carrier had no significant damage and continued its journey.

- CNA/de
Πηγή
(Αν και το σωστό έιναι στον επίλογο continued her journey μια και στα αγγλικά όλα τα βαπόρια έιναι θηλυκά)

----------


## mastrokostas

Τα επιφωνήματα των λατινοαμερικανών ,που ακούγονται στο βίντεο, είναι όλα τα λεφτά ! Από αυτό που βλέπουμε , φαίνεται ότι το γκαζάδικο διασταυρώνετε  , αν και πιστεύω ότι σε αυτήν την πορεία έχει οδηγηθεί ο Τούρκος από το μικρο φορτηγό που του είναι στην πλώρη και δεν μπορεί να γυρίσει δεξιά . Εγώ πιστεύω οτι όλη την ζημιά την εχει κάνει ο Βιετναμέζος με το μικρο , και έκανε σωρό όλο τον δίαυλο , και η καθυστέρηση του Τούρκου να αντιδράσει , αφού βλέπει οτι ο κροκόδειλος πηγαίνει επάνω του ! Δηλαδή .... κάτσε Τούρκο να γεμίσω !

----------


## Apostolos

Συμφωνώ. Θεωρώ πως το μεγάλο φορτηγό κράτησε οσο μπορούσε δεξιότερα για να μην βρεθεί σε πορεία σύγκρουσης με το αντιπλέον γκαζάδικο και του κλεισε το δρόμο το φορτηγάκι που σιγά σιγά έκλεινε αριστερά χωρις φανερό λόγο. Σιγουρα έχει οπως ειπα μεγάλο ομως μερίδιο ευθύνης αφου δεν φαίνετε να κάνει καποια κίνηση με την μηχανη παρα μόνο όταν άρχισε να παίρνει απο κάτω τον Βιετναμέζο. Οπως λεει ο κανονισμός το ότι είσαι φυλασσσόμενος δεν σημαίνει αυτόματα οτι θα εισαι πάντα σε αυτήν την θέση. Οταν ο αρχικά φυλάσσον δέν μπορεί να χειρήσει θα πρέπει εσυ να λάβεις ολα τα απαιτούμενα μέτρα ώστε να αποφύγεις την σύγκρουση. Ο ναυτικός χειρισμός θα έπρεπε να ήταν απο νωρήτερα όλο δεξία και να αφήνεις τον άλλο να σε προλαβαίνει και να πέφτει πάνω σου!

----------


## mastrokostas

Απόστολε έχει περάσει από εκει και ξέρεις τι χαμός γίνετε , και ιδίως ποιο ψηλά στο Malacca stait ,που εκτός απο το trafic έχεις και ενα καρο ψαράδικα . Εμείς κάναμε συνέχεια πάνω- κάτω ,και για τα παιδιά της γέφυρας  , ήταν δράμα !

----------


## Apostolos

Συμφωνώ αλλα ποτέ δέν έχουμε φτάσει με βαπόρι σε τέτοια κοντινή απόσταση ποτέ. Αν αφήνει τα πράματα σε τέτοια κατάσταση και ιδικά με τέτοια βαπόρια που έχουν περιορισμένο maneuverability τότε θα πρέπει να εισαι ακομα ποιο προνοητικός. Ασε που υποτήθεται σε τέτοια μέρη ειναι και ο Πλοίαρχος στη Γέφυρα...

----------


## Eng

Το να ειναι και Πλοιαρχος στη γεφυρα δεν λεει και τιποτα "τελικα".. Για δειτε αυτο που ανεβασα στις "Επιθεωρησεις". Παντως τα ψαραδικα ηταν μεγαλο θεμα και βεβαια ολοι γνωριζουμε που εχουμε περασει απο κει, οτι αρκετα συχνα, ειδικα τα capes και τα containers, επερναν και απο κενανα απο κατω...

----------


## Παναγιώτης

> Αν αυτό γινόταν στα στενά της Μάγχης, όλοι η βάρδια της γέφυρας και των δυο βαποριών , ακόμη στην Αγγλία θα ήταν ! Είναι αυτά τα στενά πάντως εκεί κάτω, κίνδυνος θάνατος !


Αν έιχε γίνει στο στενό του Ντόβερ πιθανότατα θα έιχε βγει και ραπόρτο για να μην ξαναγίνει παρόμοιο ατύχημα ανεξέρτητα απόι την έρευνα της σημαίας.

 Δυστυχώς το τουρκικο έχει σημαία Νησιών Μάρσαλ  και το μικρό σημάι Βιετνάμ οπότε πιθανότατα δεν θα δουμε τα αποτελέσματα της διερεύνησης.

Για να καταλάβουμε καλύτερα τις συνθήκες της περιοχής που έγινε το ατύχημα στο συνημμένο αρχείο είναι το ραπόρτο από τη διερεύνηση ενός ατυχήματος που έγινε περίπου στο ίδιο σημείο (στο δίαυλο νότια απότ α νησιά Σίστερς). Σε εκείνο το ατύχημα ένα κοντέινερ πήγαινε  με δρόμο και στο χειρισμό για αποφυγή έπεσε στα ρηχά. Δηλαδή δεν είναι μόνο πρόβλημα τα πολλά βαπόρια αλλά και τα ρηχά στην περιοχή

Μου έρχεται στο μυαλό ότι υπάρχει περίπτωση το γκαζάδικο δεν ήταν αντιπλέον αλλά έβγαινε από τον άλλο δίαυλο (στο συνημμένο αρχέιο έχει χάρτες της περιοχής και της κίνησης των βαποριών εκεί).

----------


## lostromos

Ρε παιδιά, καπετάνιος δεν είμαι.
Έχω μισή ζωή σε operations σε ναυτιλιακή. 
Δε μπορώ να κατάλάβω μερικά πράγματα.
Απ' τη μια πλευρά οι κανονισμοί.
Απ' την άλλη, ο ανθρώπινος παράγοντας. 
Είδαμε στο βίντεο, το μεγάλο πλοίο που έχει μεγαλύτερη ταχύτητα απ΄το μικρό, να το πλησιάζει (άσχετο από δεξιά ή αριστερά).
Είδαμε στο βίντεο ότι, το μικρό θα μπορούσε να έχει "τουμπάρει" (ευτυχώς δεν έγινε) και έτσι δεν είχαμε θύματα.
Ευτυχώς!
Όμως (εδώ ξεφεύγουμε απ' τους κανονισμούς και πάμε στον ανθρώπινο παράγοντα), γιατί το μεγάλο δεν έκοψε?
Τσαμπουκάς?
Τα ίδια συμβαίνουν και στους δρόμους, άν οδηγείτε.
Τα ελληνικά κανάλια το μετέδωσαν σαν "συναγωνισμό πλοιάρχων" (βλ. λιμάνια στα νησιά μας - συμβαίνει συχνά) όμως, δεν ήταν αυτό.
Στα νησιά μας μπορείς να χάσεις το δρομολόγιό σου (να καθυστερήσεις), αλλά εκεί μπορούσαν να χαθούν ανθρώπινες ζωές.
Ευτυχώς (από τύχη), δεν έγινε.

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Το θέμα της ασφαλούς ταχύτητας φίλε lostromos ήταν ένας από τους λόγους που έβαλα τη διερέυνηση από το άλλο ατύχημα στο ίδιο σημείο.

Και αυτό το επιβάλουν οι οι κανονισμοί αφού σύμφωνα με τον κανόνα 6 του ΔΚΑΣ τα βαπόρια ρ΄πει να πλέουν με ασφαλή ταχύτητα τέτοια ώστε να μπορούν να κάνουν τους απαράιτητους χειρισμούς και να κρατούν ασφαλείς αποστάσεις από τα άλλα βαπόρια.

Πιστεύω ότι ήταν απασχολημένοι να παρακολουθούν το γκαζάδικο (και ίσως και άλλα βαπόρια, αφού εκεί γίνεται χαμός) και είχαν μείνει με την εντύπωση ότι ο βιετναμέζος έπλεε παράλληλα. Και όταν ανακάλυψαν ότι είναι κοντά τους δεν αντέδρασαν έγκαιρα. Βέβαια τα βαπόρια δεν έιναι ποδήλατα να πατήσεις φρένο και να έκοψαν δρόμο ήταν πολύ αργά.

----------


## lostromos

Δε διαφωνώ με κανένα σας.
Όμως:
- Τα βίντεο αρχίζουν ν'αποσύρονται (δε παίζουν, κυρίως αυτά που δείχνουν το κομμάτι πριν συμβεί το ατύχημα).
- Με μισό μίλι διαφορά στη ταχύτητα των πλοίων, 15' πριν τη σύγκρουση το μεγάλο θα ήταν 200 μέτρα πίσω απ' το μικρό. Δεν φώναζαν τα ARPA?
Καμιά φορά, οι απλοϊκές εξηγήσεις (βλ. κόντρες πλοιάρχων), μπορεί να έχουν κάποια βάση.

----------


## Apostolos

> - Με μισό μίλι διαφορά στη ταχύτητα των πλοίων, 15' πριν τη σύγκρουση το μεγάλο θα ήταν 200 μέτρα πίσω απ' το μικρό. Δεν φώναζαν τα ARPA?


Σε πολύ κοντινές αποστάσεις και σε σταδιακές μεταβολές πορείας ιδιαίτερα αν ειναι συμπλέοντα το ARPA δέν βγάζει σωστές πορείες/ταχύτητες. Αλλα σε τέτοιες αποστάσεις δέν κειτάς ARPA αλλα τα ματάκια σου




> Καμιά φορά, οι απλοϊκές εξηγήσεις (βλ. κόντρες πλοιάρχων), μπορεί να έχουν κάποια βάση.


Όντως! Η ασχετοσύνη και η αδιαφορία παίζουν μεγάλο ρόλο. Εχουμε αναφέρει αρκετά περιστατικά που μας έχουν συμβεί στις Γέφυρες των πλοίων μας...

----------

